# Autres langages > Python > GUI > [Python 3.X] Agrandissement de la fenetre

## Alexor2000

Bonjour,

J'aimerais conatre l'attribut / option permettant l'agrandissement de la fenetre.



Passer directement  ca sans cliquer sur le bouton en haut (agrandir/rduire):


Un peu comme l'option fullscreen quoi mais pour agrandir ... Pour ceux qui ne voient pas : fen.attributes("-fullscreen", 1)

Merci  ::):

----------


## wiztricks

Salut,




> J'aimerais conatre l'attribut / option permettant l'agrandissement de la fenetre.


Avec tkinter, position et dimensions d'une fentre (principale ou secondaire) sont gres via ce qu'on appelle geometry.

- W

----------


## Alexor2000

Je me suis mal exprim ?

J'ai dj connaissance de geometry mais cette commande ne correspond pas  ma demande ... je veux agrandir la fenetre pas la redimensionner.

Merci

----------


## wiztricks

> Je me suis mal exprim ?
> 
> J'ai dj connaissance de geometry mais cette commande ne correspond pas  ma demande ... je veux agrandir la fenetre pas la redimensionner.


Agrandir la fentre, c'est changer ses dimensions.
Maintenant, vous pourriez vouloir aussi que le contenu devienne aussi plus grand (zoomer). Mais si c'est ce que vous voulez, exprimez le plus clairement.

- W

----------


## vaelan

root.attributes('-zoomed', True)

----------


## wiztricks

Salut,




> root.attributes('-zoomed', True)


Pour autant que  rponde  la question, root.state('zoomed') fonctionnera bien mieux.

- W

----------

